# Excessive Vacuum Crank Seal Squeak PLEASE HELP



## Jmccammon98 (Nov 8, 2019)

I have a 2013 Cruze 1.4t and I’m getting the crank seal squeak due to high vacuum. I have replaced the valve cover when the diaphragm burst, I have installed the V2 check valve fix kit, and today I replaced the front crank seal. Despite all of this the squeal persists, at this point I’m at a loss and could really use any help or advice. Is there a component to this pcv system that I’m missing that could have failed and is causing this high vacuum?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Does it stop when you pull dipstick out?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jmccammon98 said:


> I have a 2013 Cruze 1.4t and I’m getting the crank seal squeak due to high vacuum. I have replaced the valve cover when the diaphragm burst, I have installed the V2 check valve fix kit, and today I replaced the front crank seal. Despite all of this the squeal persists, at this point I’m at a loss and could really use any help or advice. Is there a component to this pcv system that I’m missing that could have failed and is causing this high vacuum?


Welcome Aboard!

This may sound off the wall, but make sure you spark plugs are still torqued correctly.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Scott205 (Aug 11, 2016)

Two people above have the first two things. Check your spark plug tightness, and if it stops when you pull the oil dipstick out. The other things it could be are worse. The gasket on the Valve cover has a leak (from over-tightening or no sealant around the section where the front where it joins the block), or you might need to pull the entire front assembly off and repair that gasket. If it isn't the first two I would find someone with an automotive stethoscope to hear where it is coming from.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I forgot to mention to make sure all of the intercooler piping including the connection to the manifold is tight.


----------



## hessell1114 (Jan 2, 2018)

Jmccammon98 said:


> I have a 2013 Cruze 1.4t and I’m getting the crank seal squeak due to high vacuum. I have replaced the valve cover when the diaphragm burst, I have installed the V2 check valve fix kit, and today I replaced the front crank seal. Despite all of this the squeal persists, at this point I’m at a loss and could really use any help or advice. Is there a component to this pcv system that I’m missing that could have failed and is causing this high vacuum?


----------



## hessell1114 (Jan 2, 2018)

Planning on replacing my crank seal shortly, while doing a few other things in the engine bay. Lots of issues! Will I need an impact gun to remove and install the crank pulley, or will a breaker bar work? Any other tips would be great at well. Thanks.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

hessell1114 said:


> Planning on replacing my crank seal shortly, while doing a few other things in the engine bay. Lots of issues! Will I need an impact gun to remove and install the crank pulley, or will a breaker bar work? Any other tips would be great at well. Thanks.


impact unless you can figure out a way to keep the engine from spinning.


----------



## hessell1114 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> impact unless you can figure out a way to keep the engine from spinning.


I appreciate the info. Lastly, is there a specified torque spec on that bolt? I purchased a new one.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

hessell1114 said:


> I appreciate the info. Lastly, is there a specified torque spec on that bolt? I purchased a new one.


I put a tiny dab of loctite on it and hit it with the impact at 95PSI for 4-5 seconds after it was tight and gritted my teeth the whole time lol. (a youtube video did this method) 111 ft.lbs according to this post though:









Crankshaft Seal Replacement Write-up


Hey everyone, A few months ago (~109,000 miles) i found my turbo oil feed line to be leaking in the usual spot so i replaced it along with my water outlet and overflow hose while i was there. I also had an issue with my TBPS so i replaced the whole intake manifold with new throttle body + fuel...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## hessell1114 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi, 
It's been a while since I have posted. I have replaced the crank seal on my 2012 1.4L and think that I may have installed it wrong for the long haul. I have the loud chirp coming from the crank seal that goes away with the dip stick removed. I have the V2 Kit that has been installed for 48,000 miles. Codes that come on when the dipstick is removed are P0106, P0171, P1101, & sometimes a rare P0229. When I keep the dipstick in though, I usually will not have any codes kick on right away, but then they will eventually. I am first wondering will a bad PVC system cause the crank seal to go bad (squeal) or is it possible that the crank seal went bad and is causing my symptoms and codes. The symptoms are a rough idle and delayed acceleration at times. The symptoms seem worse as the car heats up. Seems like there is always an issue with these cars! Any trouble shooting input would be awesome.

Thank you.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes the PCV system not functioning correctly will make it chirp as it sucks it in/pushes it out.


----------



## hessell1114 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you for the input. Is there a way to clean / trouble shoot the pcv system without removing the manifold with a V2 Kit?


----------



## hessell1114 (Jan 2, 2018)

Anything?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I dont really know as I took my V2 kit off and installed a Dorman manifold. If you can unscrew the check valve and make sure it blows one way and not the other, that is the only way I would know to test it... Or take the line off that runs from it and do the same.


----------



## hessell1114 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> I dont really know as I took my V2 kit off and installed a Dorman manifold. If you can unscrew the check valve and make sure it blows one way and not the other, that is the only way I would know to test it... Or take the line off that runs from it and do the same.


----------



## hessell1114 (Jan 2, 2018)

Were you having issues with the V2 Kit? I was able to disconnect the hose that exits the check valve, and put in compressed air into th intake where the red check valve nipple you to be. The valve seems to be operating fine. The check engine light doesn't seem to come on unless I relieve the pressure by removing the dipstick (which I have at times because the squeak gets really excessive at times). With no check engine like and an engine stumble here and there at idle is it possible that the seal has just gone bad again? Also, is it possible a small vacuum leak somewhere could be causing it even if the check engine light does not come on? I am more than likely going to pay someone this time to change out the seal and I am just trying to varify that it is the actual cause.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

hessell1114 said:


> Were you having issues with the V2 Kit? I was able to disconnect the hose that exits the check valve, and put in compressed air into th intake where the red check valve nipple you to be. The valve seems to be operating fine. The check engine light doesn't seem to come on unless I relieve the pressure by removing the dipstick (which I have at times because the squeak gets really excessive at times). With no check engine like and an engine stumble here and there at idle is it possible that the seal has just gone bad again? Also, is it possible a small vacuum leak somewhere could be causing it even if the check engine light does not come on? I am more than likely going to pay someone this time to change out the seal and I am just trying to varify that it is the actual cause.


Yep was seeping oil out of the 90 angle adapter on the bottom of the manifold.


----------



## hessell1114 (Jan 2, 2018)

Alright, well I attempted to replace the crankshaft seal and am having issues with getting the harmonic balancer back in all the way. Might be an obvious answer, but the pulley grooves should be in line with all of the other ones right? I am attaching a picture and there is what looks to be like a hexagon movable disc that I am unable to get aligned. Does this wring a bell with anyone? If I try to stick a screw driver in there to align that hexagon disc for the harmonic balancer hexagon shaft, it will not hold it's spot and just slide down.


----------

